# Signs of heat: How obvious?



## Smooch (May 8, 2006)

I posted this over in the Breeders section, but thought it might get good responses here too... 










I think Lucy is in her 2nd heat but I really can't tell for sure.... her vulva appears swollen (about the size of my fingertip) but I haven't seen any blood (but she IS licking ALOT!!!) It appeared bright red for a day or two but that seemed to be more from all the licking. She did display some odd behaviour... mounting etc... and now she's even lifting her leg while playing with our other dog.









I just took a peek and it appears that she's had some discharge (yellowish). When I stand her up and hold her tail up? Her vulva tips upwards and seems soft and "pliable" (I can pull it open with very little pressure), but it actually appears to be a little less swollen than it was yesterday... just softer.

I'm not worried about an unplanned pregnancy so much (it's very low risk ~ she's an indoor girl and never exposed to unneutered males), but I wouldn't want the kids to take her for a walk and find that she's the center of attention for every male dog within a 50 mile radius.









I'd also like to be CERTAIN that her heat cycle is fully complete before I attempt to get her spayed (I guess I've read too much about complications etc.. ) We waited this long (she's 13 months) because she is really tiny (only 4 lbs) and the vet suggested we hold off until she was a little bigger and capable of 'handling" the procedure better. 

Any breeders out there who can describe what a REAL heat cycle looks like? I found some pictures of a havanese in heat on the internet but it's hard to tell the difference... I was hoping for someone with malt experience... is it possible that I'm just "missing" it? Or mis-diagnosing it? How do you know that your female is in heat or not? Any tricks of the trade?

Thanks.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

ok, I'm a sick person who took crotch shots of my dog when she was in heat.







But I only did because I wasn't sure if she was in heat or not since she'd just been a few weeks prior (she had a split heat cycle) and I needed an opinion on it becaue I needed to know for sure LOL

[attachment=21798:attachment]

taken with my cellphone at the vet office, hence the poor quality.

This is when she started bleeding the second time. She got a LOT more swollen a few days after this and there was no doubt then, that she was in a split heat cycle. You can still take her out, just obviously be careful!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It sounds like an infection to me. I would have her seen by the vet.


----------



## Smooch (May 8, 2006)

Well, can I just say? THANK YOU for being such a sick person! The picture TOTALLY helps!







Not that I enjoy looking at puppy porn or anything....









Lucy is quite a bit more swollen (and she just got a "brazilian" from the groomer so there is much less hair to deal with)... if the batteries in the camera were charged? I'd take a picture and post too... I never thought of that (turning my little girl into a porn star that is!)







LOL!


----------



## Smooch (May 8, 2006)

I'll keep that in mind, Cosy, but I don't think that's the case. The "yellowish" was more sort of dried to the fur around the area, not anything I could see as coming from the vulva itself. She just came back from the groomer and I was doing ALOT of licking so I wondered if he had nicked her or possibly she was irritated by one of the products he used, (which is why I looked), but then she started sort of shamelssly sticking it our other dog's face...







(which really made me wonder)....

Lucy is VERY shy about "that area"... she doesn't want anyone looking, touching or prodding about "the booty"... when other dogs say "hello"? She tends to reply with a very curt "Uh.. my eyes are over HERE, Pal!"
















I'll keep checking anyway (better safe than sorry).

Thanks!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Well, can I just say? THANK YOU for being such a sick person! The picture TOTALLY helps!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










our poor dogs. If they only knew...


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

On the miniature dachshund we had years and years ago, I never saw any blood so good she cleaned herself. Never knew she was in heat. Was shocked when I realized she is pregnant.


----------

